

Dear HN: I made a library to let you add a Google-Suggest like search to your site easily - chime
http://chir.ag/projects/drop-search/

======
chime
I made it hoping that sites like HN would use it because it's just a simple
copy-paste operation. Making a good search engine is not easy and even reddit
which has its own search gets a lot of flak for poor results. I've tested this
for many sites and it works pretty well, considering that it's just Google
results with a filter for "site:foo.com." The fact that it's ajax makes it
easy to try out different keywords quickly.

If anyone has suggestions on improving or extending this library, I'm all
ears.

~~~
whughes
It's a nice tool. Describing it as 'like Google Suggest' is probably
misleading, in my view, since it doesn't make suggestions based on search
tracking like Google does. It reminds me of the Inquisitor plugin of Safari:
<http://www.inquisitorx.com/safari/index_en.php>

I think that showing immediate results is still a very useful property, and
maybe even more useful than the suggestions. I often search obscure stuff, so
Google Suggest is fairly worthless for me.

------
patio11
Nicely done. I had been thinking of adding search to my site for a while --
maybe I'll adapt this to Prototype and start an A/B test this weekend.

------
rscott
Really a cool project - I'd love it for HN to use this.

